# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker - ZTE Icera Unlocker client v.1.0025

## mohamed73

DC-Unlocker - ZTE Icera Unlocker client v.1.0025 
Added automatic wrong code counter reset.
ZTE MF691 and MF591 unlocking fixed.
Few other bugs fixed. 
Download here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

